# Hi from Warwickshire



## Slim (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi to everyone, jioned back in March Then lost my pc to my daughter. I,ve got it back now so I can now intrduce myself. I,m Slim but only by name. We have had 3 motorhomes 2 sherper selfbuilds and my latest project is a LDV convoy 400, should be finished for easter 2008. anyhow nuff of me, seems like a great site and loads of friendly folk


----------



## guest (Sep 20, 2007)

hello & welcome to wildcamping....enjoy...


----------



## Slim (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks samm


----------



## merlin wanderer (Sep 20, 2007)

*welcome*

​





wild and free


----------



## loubylou (Sep 26, 2007)

*local?*

Hi 
We're in North warwickshire, we live near Coleshill, are you far from us? Did you recognise my accent!! 

Sorry about that, having a mad morning.


----------



## firefighter (Sep 26, 2007)

*Hi...*

welcome to a great site....Davie....


----------

